

Ask HN: Light Weight Server management panel? - twog

Hey HN,<p>Im setting up a VPS for a designer friend of mine. He is lightly comfortable with the terminal, but asked about a control panel to manage tasks like email, dns, etc.<p>What are my options? Ideally I want something that is MIT licensed, light on ram &#38; cpu, and easy to customize.<p>I found http://ajenti.org/# as well as zpanel, ISPconfig, and webmin.<p>What are the other options out there? Any good open source projects I should look at?
======
omgmog
I've used webmin, but found the management of virtual hosts/apache to be quite
clunky, and on a low-end (256mb ram) VPS it's a bit too heavy to run all the
time.

However, if you've got multiple VPS, and multiple webmin installations, it
does a nice job of letting you tie them all together, for example having a
separate VPS for mailserver, webserver, etc.

I'm looking forward to seeing some of the replies/suggestions this question
gets!

